
Show HN: Twitter bot, that predicts the value of Bitcoin in the next n days - ognjengt
https://twitter.com/coin_instinct
======
ognjengt
The algorithm analyses historical bitcoin data, and using k nearest neighbours
algorithm, makes a prediction. You can tweet to the bot "@coin_instinct
Predict for <number> days" and it will collect all of the tweets in the past 2
hours, and make a prediction based on the most requested number.

I made this, just for practice, of course the algorithm is not accurate all of
the time, but most of the time, the predictions are pretty close.

Now working on improving it by adding an AI classification, and scraping the
web for information, like are people all over the web talking the value will
rise or fall in the next days, and adding that to formula.

The code is open source, and on my github: [https://github.com/ognjengt/coin-
instinct-bot](https://github.com/ognjengt/coin-instinct-bot)

All of the suggestions, and improvements are welcome!

